# Introduction



## Bharat (Jun 29, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I'm Bharat, I have a cat named Ginger. I really love spending time with him. I'm really excited that I joined the Cat Forum community and looking forward to it. I hope this will be fun as well as informative. Have a great day to all!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello Bharat and Ginger, and welcome!


----------



## Bharat (Jun 29, 2021)

miscellaneous said:


> Hello Bharat and Ginger, and welcome!


Thank you so much @*miscellaneous*, Ginger is so adorable plays a lot with me but she has a habit of scratching, is it normal because I have kids at home and I'm concerned about it.


----------

